# Good pair of Workboots?



## DesertOkie

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good pair of work boots? I am wearing out my Danners, they did away with the style I like so I thought I would try a new brand. Steel toe and water proof is a must.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Redwing Boots


They'll give you free shoelaces for life. Been wearing them for 24 years.


----------



## Dun' Right

I have a pair of wolverine "dura shock?" (I think) that I have been wearing for about 2 years now. I've worn the soles off them,and they are still feel great.


----------



## user2090

I second the Redwing boots. Best boots I ever bought. I tried the water proof ones, but did not like them as much. If I keep my regular ones oiled, they are highly resistant to water. I also buy the flat bottom ones with low tread so as to avoid tracking in of dirt.


----------



## HOMER

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Redwing Boots
> 
> 
> They'll give you free shoelaces for life. Been wearing them for 24 years.


hopefully ,not the same pair

I bought redwings once,
ripped the leather that covers the steel toe on both boots in 3 months of crawl space work..
I buy the skechers steel toe at the outlet store for about $ 55.00 to 
$ 60.00 per pair, lasts 6 mos to a year


----------



## Hillside

Redwings are the best turnkey boot I have ever owned, but pricey, I'm sporting some carharts right now and like them, i can buy two pairs of the carharts for the price of a pair of redwings


----------



## rocksteady

Another vote for Redwings. Like Homer though, i get through the leather on the toe fairly quickly. The next pair I get might not have a steel toe, we'll see.







Paul


----------



## Redwood

Chippewa Boots for me... :thumbup:

http://www.chippewaboots.com/category/safety_toe


----------



## 504Plumber

Bought a pair of timberland pro's a year ago and they are by far the most comfortable and durable I've had. I used to buy cheap walmart boots and the mid-range (don't remember the brand) no one really carries a style of redwing I like around here.


----------



## beachplumber

Redwings are good.
I like them better than timberlane
Once i had a pair of doc martins very comfortable, and by far the best design for the laces


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

504Plumber said:


> Bought a pair of timberland pro's a year ago and they are by far the most comfortable and durable I've had. I used to buy cheap walmart boots and the mid-range (don't remember the brand) no one really carries a style of redwing I like around here.


I've been wearing the timberland pros for about ten years, my current pair is 2 years old. I usually buy a new pair before the winter but that's just for looks these boots last and fit like a glove. I also get those gel inserts they are great


----------



## Plumb Bob

I wear Redback UBBK. They are from Australia. The tread on the bottom is clear coated so no scuffing. Great boots, a lot of firemen I know wear the steel toe version. 

I order them online from Australia. I ordered a pair last month and they arrived in less than a week! They come in Aussie/UK sizing.


----------



## incarnatopnh

Timberland pros rock! Been wearing them for 10 years and won't consider another boot.


----------



## U666A

I wear the endurance pro 8" model, and the JB Goodhue 8" dynamic.

Truth be told, I prefer the goodhues, and they are much cheaper. About $160 vs. $220.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ariat makes a slip on square toe boot called work hog... It's the best I've tried and last longer then any other.. I have tried them all except red wings. The work hogs are about 160. You get what you pay for!!!


----------



## Titan Plumbing

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ariat makes a slip on square toe boot called work hog... It's the best I've tried and last longer then any other.. I have tried them all except red wings. The work hogs are about 160. You get what you pay for!!!


And they're made in CHINA...I like Ariat's, but for that reason alone I will not buy anymore. I refuse buying cowboy boots that are made in China.

I wear these Redwings...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Titan Plumbing said:


> And they're made in CHINA...I like Ariat's, but for that reason alone I will not buy anymore. I refuse buying cowboy boots that are made in China.
> 
> I wear these Redwings...


I didn't know that


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Me either. I was looking at them in Cavender's one day and there it was...Made in China. I dropped them like a hot potato! :laughing:

Very disappointed to say the least. I will say that much of the Justin line is made in China too...


----------



## sikxsevn

I wear Rocky boots, virtually indestructible, about the same price as redwings, but last twice as long. I bought a pair of redwings once, destroyed them in less than 3 months


----------



## Plumber

If you have big, wide feet like me (size 14), KEEN brands are great. The toe area is wider than any brand yet. I buy them from their website.

And I am evenly proportioned.....big hands and things.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Redwing is all i use:thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins

I'm with Plumber, I like the Keen Detroit mid-top steel toe boots.

The rubber on the toes doesn't wear out and expose the steel toe cap as quickly as a lot of other brands.


----------



## revenge

I recycle my boots I ware workboots to go out in and a pair for work when the boots "or work take a dump I use the my going out boot for work and I buy a new pair to go out in that way they already broke in and I don't get pissed when the helper cakes them with glue or primer


----------



## melkoj

Nothing but Redwing. As for wearing out the toe, they sell a toe guard that works great. Also, if the boot is worn out within the first year they willfix or replace no questions asked.


----------



## Plumb Bob

revenge said:


> I recycle my boots I ware workboots to go out in and a pair for work when the boots "or work take a dump I use the my going out boot for work and I buy a new pair to go out in that way they already broke in and I don't get pissed when the helper cakes them with glue or primer


And I thought I was the only one that does that!


----------



## Plumb Bob

plumber said:


> if you have big, wide feet like me (size 14), keen brands are great. The toe area is wider than any brand yet. I buy them from their website.
> 
> And i am evenly proportioned.....big hands and things.


t. M. I.


----------



## DesertOkie

revenge said:


> I recycle my boots I ware workboots to go out in and a pair for work when the boots "or work take a dump I use the my going out boot for work and I buy a new pair to go out in that way they already broke in and I don't get pissed when the helper cakes them with glue or primer


When I first read the post I thought you were crazy, then I thought about it I guess I do the same thing except after they have holes in the toes they become tractor/lawnmower boots.


----------



## U666A

DesertOkie said:


> When I first read the post I thought you were crazy, then I thought about it I guess I do the same thing except after they have holes in the toes they become tractor/lawnmower boots.


Its the digitally remastered circle of life...

Hakuna Matatta!!!


----------



## plumber666

Red Wings for life. Know an old steamfitter that takes the steel toes out of his old RWings, pounds them out and grinds them a bit and makes his own steel toecaps.


----------



## gitnerdun

Been wearing these for a month. Super comfy. Flat sole to not track dirt in houses. I don't like the speed lacers, they get caught on ladder rungs too often. $112 at the "workingperson" site.


----------



## DesertOkie

Are the redwings heavy? The pair of timberlands I bought seemed heavy to me and played hell on my knees/hips.


----------



## Dougmllr

I wear redwing boots everyday and love them. I wear the king toe design with composite toe which meets safety regulations of steel toe. The soles have the shock barrier I think it's called. Great boots and not real heavy either.


----------



## Aplumberswife

Doug loves them so much he would have me buy a pair and fly out to CO with them. There were no red wing stores in the mountains. It was like he was 10 yes old on x-mas morning when he would get a new pair.


----------



## gear junkie

http://www.bellevilleshoe.com/product.php better then anything else out there.


----------



## MikeS

ok, you guys are gonna laugh at me, but I like the Walmart Kane workboot, and here is why. I usually spend alot of time on roofs, composition, and its like sandpaper. Boots usually only last me 3 months or so. I bought a 100 dollar pair of boots once to see if they would last any longer. Nope. 3 months and they had holes in the bottom. I can't see spending 100 bucks when those Walmart boots are only 35. And I can just go in, get my size 12, and off I go.


----------



## U666A

MikeS said:


> ok, you guys are gonna laugh at me, but I like the Walmart Kane workboot, and here is why. I usually spend alot of time on roofs, composition, and its like sandpaper. Boots usually only last me 3 months or so. I bought a 100 dollar pair of boots once to see if they would last any longer. Nope. 3 months and they had holes in the bottom. I can't see spending 100 bucks when those Walmart boots are only 35. And I can just go in, get my size 12, and off I go.


$100 is alot for boots?!? :blink:

My bed cost $2K, and I spend about 6 hours/day in it. I have no problem dropping the $220 for my Timberlands twice a year...


----------



## Tommy plumber

I use flip flops, and if it's heavy digging, I'll wear tennis sneakers.......:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie

Tommy plumber said:


> I use flip flops, and if it's heavy digging, I'll wear tennis sneakers.......:laughing:


Sounds like a friend I had that worked with Roto in Hawaii in the 80's. Had a surfboard strapped on top of his van. Flip flops and all.


----------



## MikeS

U666A said:


> $100 is alot for boots?!? :blink:
> 
> My bed cost $2K, and I spend about 6 hours/day in it. I have no problem dropping the $220 for my Timberlands twice a year...


 its alot when I wear them out just as fast as the 35 dollar ones.


----------



## plumberkc

I have been a big fan of Redwing for awhile now. Just last weekend I was camping, got my boots a little too close to the fire and melted the bottoms pretty badly. Even though it was my own fault, they replaced them no questions asked. I will be a customer for life.


----------



## drs

I need a waterproof boot that does not make my feet hotter then hell-o.


----------



## InKarma Itrust

I been thru a whole bunch of boots as well from the walmart boots to dickes and timberlands till I heard the 2 best boots to work with are the wolverines and the redwings so I check them out just a few days ago and both retailers were honest the salesman from the wolves said theyre way more comfortable but won't last you that long compare to the redwings so I went to the redwings store and I found my bootmate lol from great service to the boots he told me as a plumber we give hell to them from concrete to mud , and water is the worst so i wanted a water resistant and steeltoe so he recommended the goretex Redwing boots which was everything I wanted even the sole are low grind so mud and dirt won't get stuck as much but thick for durance and they also have a free service to wax and clean out the cracks in the leather for the boots every time you want (he recommended once a month cuz of the water but it's free) cuz the water resistant layer its inside the boot so the leather still is gonna crack as long as you maintenanceit will be fine. I got lifetime warranty on shoelaces, as well as the Lil rings were the shoelaces go in even if in case they pop out which has happen and even were you strap them which I have flatted them out before and the best when my sole wears out all I have to do is come for a new sole which btw that you do have to pay for it, they're not as heavy as I though for been steeltoe and of course I always buy my dr scholk gelling cuz they do help out with your knees specially going up and down buildings , a bit pricey but really got tire of getting boots every 3 months and I heard from everybody redwings are worth the pay


----------



## U666A

Everyone who participates in this forum is now dumber for having read the preceding post.

I would suggest an introduction and some punctuation...


----------



## 422 plumber

U666A said:


> Everyone who participates in this forum is now dumber for having read the preceding post.
> 
> I would suggest an introduction and some punctuation...


Nice. I about spit ice tea on the monitor.:thumbup:


----------



## U666A

422 plumber said:


> Nice. I about spit ice tea on the monitor.:thumbup:


Well c'mon! He could show us a LITTLE respect!


----------



## Plumberman

U666A said:


> Everyone who participates in this forum is now dumber for having read the preceding post.
> 
> I would suggest an introduction and some punctuation...


Lol


----------



## Mississippiplum

U666A said:


> Everyone who participates in this forum is now dumber for having read the preceding post.
> 
> I would suggest an introduction and some punctuation...


Lmao that's why I made sure I passed my English classes, and I'm not gonna read the above post, I don't want to loose 10 iq points.


----------



## U666A

Mississippiplum said:


> Lmao that's why I made sure I passed my English classes, and I'm not gonna read the above post, I don't want to loose 10 iq points.


Don't even start with me...

Of your 511 posts to date, half of those consisted entirely of a single emoticon. I wouldn't apply to mensa in lieu of your day job just yet...

:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Mensa?.......:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum

U666A said:


> Don't even start with me...
> 
> Of your 511 posts to date, half of those consisted entirely of a single emoticon. I wouldn't apply to mensa in lieu of your day job just yet...
> 
> :laughing:


 
its acully 512 posts


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Mississippiplum said:


> its acully 512 posts


Just had to quote for the sake of quoting...


----------



## Redwood

Mississippiplum said:


> its actually 512 posts


There I fixed it for you! :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## InKarma Itrust

Hahaha I was on my lunch break trying to write something quick anyway, I forgot that you have to be a LITTLE more professional in this forum and also just write a brief comment, I'm aware of that now. Nice welcoming for me being all new to the Plumbing zone. It's ok though you guys are funny I just got to make sure to have my punctuations and I guess my capital letters as well before somebody starts again lol I'm use to texting most of the time so I had to rewrite "you" so many times instead of the letter "u" lol well nice meeting everybody !


----------



## U666A

We all appreciate the recognition... Trust me!

Thank you for acknowledging the posts, and welcome to Le Zone BTW!!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Titan Plumbing said:


> Mensa?.......:whistling2:


http://www.mensa.org/


----------



## Mississippiplum

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> http://www.mensa.org/


I never even knew something like that existed.


----------



## Widdershins

mississippiplum said:


> i never even knew something like that existed.


-----whoosh------->


----------



## Widdershins

Mississippiplum said:


> I never even knew something like that existed.


You're 18 years old (if your intro is to be believed).

The number of things you don't/couldn't/shouldn't know at such a precocious age absolutely staggers the mind.

Speaking only for myself, I think you're full of shiot.


----------



## U666A

Post rescinded out of respect for the forum.

Whatever you buy, dont buy Carhartt boots. Pants, yes. Boots, no...


----------



## Airgap

Funny, I keep coming in this thread looking for new info on boots, but can't find any lately....


----------



## U666A

Airgap said:


> Funny, I keep coming in this thread looking for new info on boots, but can't find any lately....


Sorry AG, I'M done...


----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> Funny, I keep coming in this thread looking for new info on boots, but can't find any lately....


I still like the Keen's.


----------



## Airgap

I just got my first new pair of Red Wings in about 15 years...Been bouncin around from Chippewa's to Wolverine's to Carolina's to Lehigh's...

I'm happy with them so far. They have been comfortable right out of the box....Time will tell of course.

I almost got my first pair of Timberland's, but just couldn't do it...:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum

Widdershins said:


> You're 18 years old (if your intro is to be believed).
> 
> The number of things you don't/couldn't/shouldn't know at such a precocious age absolutely staggers the mind.
> 
> Speaking only for myself, I think you're full of shiot.


Instead of shooting uneducated insults here, send me a pm


----------



## U666A

Airgap said:


> I just got my first new pair of Red Wings in about 15 years...Been bouncin around from Chippewa's to Wolverine's to Carolina's to Lehigh's...
> 
> I'm happy with them so far. They have been comfortable right out of the box....Time will tell of course.
> 
> I almost got my first pair of Timberland's, but just couldn't do it...:whistling2:


Why hesitant towards the timberlands? Did you try them on?


----------



## Airgap

U666A said:


> Why hesitant towards the timberlands? Did you try them on?


I'm not sure why...I should have tried them on. I know people like them but, they make me think of the old school rappers from the 80's....


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I like Timberlands for hunting, I've tried their work boots and quickly went back to Redwings.


----------



## Mississippiplum

I'm not a big fan of timberlands, they Just don't suit my style lol


----------



## 504Plumber

Airgap said:


> I'm not sure why...I should have tried them on. I know people like them but, they make me think of the old school rappers from the 80's....


Look at the timberland pro's, not so much the timberland thugs. Been having mine since the first of the year and still a ton of tread on the soles and the steel isn't even showing yet. Steel on normal cheap boots I wore used to show in ~3 months.


----------



## U666A

Mississippiplum said:


> I'm not a big fan of timberlands, they Just don't suit my style lol


One day, when you start to grow hair in new places, when your voice starts to deepen and you begin to look at girls a little different; then you will realize that boots are selected for, in order, comfort, durability and value.

You can give me 100 different reasons as to why you wear the boots that you wear, but if "not looking cool" is anywhere on that list, you're a moron!


----------



## Mississippiplum

U666A said:


> One day, when you start to grow hair in new places, when your voice starts to deepen and you begin to look at girls a little different; then you will realize that boots are selected for, in order, comfort, durability and value.
> 
> You can give me 100 different reasons as to why you wear the boots that you wear, but if "not looking cool" is anywhere on that list, you're a moron!


i shoulda clarified, when i mean "style" i was refering to comfort, how they fit, yada yada, not because of how they look, style can take on two differant meanings


----------



## Widdershins

U666A said:


> You can give me 100 different reasons as to why you wear the boots that you wear, but if "not looking cool" is anywhere on that list, you're a moron!


 Children should be seen and not heard.


----------



## DesertOkie

Thats why I wear these. They look great and I can open water meter cans with my toe.


----------



## frugalrooter

Redwing


----------



## MattL

I wear Justin and wolverine slip on work boots, and when things get real wet I break out the muck boots


----------



## SlickRick

New Red Wings today.... Reg $254.00 , paid $159.00.


http://www.longview.redwingshoestore.com/product/00964


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Looking good!


----------



## SlickRick

Titan Plumbing said:


> Looking good!


Feeling good Mortimer.... I may go back Mon. and get another pair.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I guess, that is a heck of a deal fo sho! 11.5 would work.


----------



## 422 plumber

Airgap said:


> I'm not sure why...I should have tried them on. I know people like them but, they make me think of the old school rappers from the 80's....


voop, voop, voop,
"My adidas!


----------



## ChrisConnor

My last pair that I really liked were Timberland steel toe oxfords for everyday wear in service work and a pair of Georgia Boot 6" steel toe for ditches and tractor work. They quit making my size (16) Timberland, so I am looking for a new steel toe oxford work shoe.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

I was a big fan of the Timberlands, hurt like hell breaking them in tho. Then I got tired of the price so for years I was doing the 39$ at Payless. after 4-5 years I got tired of my feet getting wet and stuff, so went into red wing for the first time.

I ordered a nice pair of steel toe, 198$ with shipping, I put those shoes on, they are the best fittings, most comfortable work boots I have ever worn! I was out in the rain and puddles all day the other day, my feet were dry!

I am very pleased, now we will see how long they last. 

Oh yeah, plust most of the red wings are made in the USA, so this was a plus considering my current state of attitude. They do have cheaper China made also.


----------



## Joseph clegg

DesertOkie said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good pair of work boots? I am wearing out my Danners, they did away with the style I like so I thought I would try a new brand. Steel toe and water proof is a must.


Bates tactical boots is my choice zip up the side flexible waterproof and come with steel toes and steel shank to protect the arch and sole of your foot


----------



## Nate21

RedWing, made in the USA! They'll cost you but they'll last you a long time. Also very comfortable too!


----------



## Hoodplumbing

I had redwings but they got a hole in front of both boots after less then one yr. They were comfortable but not worth the 3 bills.


----------



## Turd Chaser

melkoj said:


> Nothing but Redwing. As for wearing out the toe, they sell a toe guard that works great. Also, if the boot is worn out within the first year they willfix or replace no questions asked.


 
KG's boot guard

http://www.kgsbootguard.com/

much better product than the redwing version


----------



## liquid plumber

redwing......


----------



## user7551

Turd Chaser said:


> KG's boot guard
> 
> http://www.kgsbootguard.com/
> 
> much better product than the redwing version



That looks like a pretty good product there , I'll definately give it a try


----------



## beachplumber

I ordered some yesterday


----------



## Mega Smash

Sadly, they're no longer made in GB. Another thing Hecho in China. Doesn't stop me from buying a new pair every 3 years though...


----------



## DesertOkie

Mega Smash said:


> Sadly, they're no longer made in GB. Another thing Hecho in China. Doesn't stop me from buying a new pair every 3 years though...


Docs are made in China now WTF


----------



## Mega Smash

DesertOkie said:


> Docs are made in China now WTF


My last pair that were made in GB were 3 pairs ago. So I'd guess about 9-10 years, they've been Hechoing them in China.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Unfortantually most things are made in china now, shoes especially.


----------



## beachplumber

My stuff from kg came today protector and laces


----------



## 504Plumber

My 2 yr old likes the timberland pro as well.


----------



## PlumberJ

Timberland pros for me too. Tried a lot of other ones but as far as quality for the money in my opinion nothing is better.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Wolverine 





















A good pair of rubber boots is a must also.


----------



## DesertOkie

Almost scored a pair of red wing 2412s for $179 but they didn't have my size. The only place I have seen them is a small store in BFE KY.


----------



## DesertOkie

Picked up a pair of Redwings today. They feel pretty good. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

Just bought myself a pair of Wolverines Radiers ($129) at Academy last Sat. Seem nice and feel good.


----------



## belu0501

*Boots*

I vote for Redback! 

Slip on is the way to go, no more booties for me! Makes them awesome for service work. 

They are non slip and super comfortable. They have been around in the automotive industry for a long time now.


----------



## FEDguy

*Georgia Boots*

Georgia Boots hold up the best for me. I dont know the model number but I wear the pull on type. It's water proof and they make the same boot in a lace up type as well.:thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie

I love my PEET boot dryer.


----------



## AWWGH

Redwing for me.


----------



## DesertOkie

Water and paper pulp proof.... Check

It's always good to have good boots when you jett pulpy water onto your feet for an two hours straight. :thumbup: Redwings Rule


----------



## PinkPlumber

Widdershins said:


> You're 18 years old (if your intro is to be believed).
> 
> The number of things you don't/couldn't/shouldn't know at such a precocious age absolutely staggers the mind.
> 
> Speaking only for myself, I think you're full of shiot.



Thank god Weenie's on someone elses arse now....instead of mine.


----------



## PinkPlumber

I wear out my toes...the steel is exposed....is there a way to cover that and not have it look like crud?....boots are just broke in, and there comes the steel. I've though about hauling them all in to a shoe repair place, but that might not be cost effective.


----------



## deerslayer

Belleville model 700!


----------



## deerslayer

PinkPlumber said:


> I wear out my toes...the steel is exposed....is there a way to cover that and not have it look like crud?....boots are just broke in, and there comes the steel. I've though about hauling them all in to a shoe repair place, but that might not be cost effective.


Most redwing dealers sell toe protectors that work fairly well! Or you can get off your knees and sitdown!:thumbup:


----------



## pilot light

DesertOkie said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good pair of work boots? I am wearing out my Danners, they did away with the style I like so I thought I would try a new brand. Steel toe and water proof is a must.


 Viberg stompers!


----------



## pilot light

belu0501 said:


> I vote for Redback!
> 
> Slip on is the way to go, no more booties for me! Makes them awesome for service work.
> 
> They are non slip and super comfortable. They have been around in the automotive industry for a long time now.


 Viberg stompers look the same!


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Wolverine, and they are lifetime warranty. Spent 130$ and have got 3 pairs so far


----------



## Plumb Bob

belu0501 said:


> I vote for Redback!
> 
> Slip on is the way to go, no more booties for me! Makes them awesome for service work.
> 
> They are non slip and super comfortable. They have been around in the automotive industry for a long time now.
> 
> http://www.redbackboots.com/images/bootpics/UBBK angled.jpg


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## DesertOkie

Plumb Bob said:


> That's what I'm talking about!



Are they light? Steel toe right.


----------



## Plumb Bob

DesertOkie said:


> Are they light? Steel toe right.


They are very light, but mine are not steel toe, I glued on some red wing rubber toe caps.

They do make Redback's with steel toes, most of the firemen that I know wear them. They also use the rubber toe caps .


----------



## pilot light

DesertOkie said:


> Are they light? Steel toe right.


 Vibergs Stompers are steel toed light very comfortable even after hour on your feet! It does take some time getting use to slip ons couple of days!


----------



## Plumb Bob

pilot light said:


> Vibergs Stompers are steel toed light very comfortable even after hour on your feet! It does take some time getting use to slip ons couple of days!


Are they made in Australia?


----------



## pilot light

Plumb Bob said:


> Are they made in Australia?


The pattern is made in Victoria b.c canada where I live, manufacturing happens abroad. Guess where they are made? One quess! Still great boots! No I have no investment in this company. Just an old fashion boot company gone global! Think they have been around since 1930's! Here they have a small factory and will build a boot for you!


----------



## SewerRat

We work mostly on sewers and septics, so it's in and out of trenches, etc. for me. I'm the proud owner of a new pair of custom-fit, hand-made Nick's Foresters about a month ago. Lovin' every minute of them. The fit is amazing. I wore them out the door of the boot shop and haven't put on a different pair since, even during breakin they were totally comfortable. My last pair of Danner Fire Walkers lasted me about 8.5 years, and the Nick's are far superior, besides being fully factory rebuildable.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

I've been wearing pull-ons for...hmmm...so long I can't remember my last pair of lace-up boots.

I'm having some trouble understanding how lace-ups are so popular among service plumbers here. What do you all do about grease/fecal waste getting into the laces and folded creases? 

Is this an office jockey preference, or do you all really run sewer machines and slop through foul mud in lace-ups?

I keep rubber boots on my truck but forget to pull them out as often as I should. Maybe if I tried lace-ups I'd remember more often?


I've tried Cats, Hytest, Muddogs (Georgia), Doc Martin's, and several others over the last few years and haven't found anything that's waterproof, comfortable, and lasts more than 4-5 months yet...so I'm seriously considering trying one of the recommendations here soon, heh.


----------



## pilot light

Find a bootmaker to custom build you your ride! I have been leaning towards that myself, big bucks but worth every penny! 8 years wow them boots!


----------



## 504Plumber

johnlewismcleod said:


> I've been wearing pull-ons for...hmmm...so long I can't remember my last pair of lace-up boots.
> 
> I'm having some trouble understanding how lace-ups are so popular among service plumbers here. What do you all do about grease/fecal waste getting into the laces and folded creases?
> 
> Is this an office jockey preference, or do you all really run sewer machines and slop through foul mud in lace-ups?
> 
> I keep rubber boots on my truck but forget to pull them out as often as I should. Maybe if I tried lace-ups I'd remember more often?


I wear lace-ups only because I don't feet the ankle support with slip on's. If I have to walk through sloppy mud or anything that would make the bottom of my boots too dirty to walk into someone's house I put on the muck boots I bought from cabelas.


----------



## pilot light

504Plumber said:


> I wear lace-ups only because I don't feet the ankle support with slip on's. If I have to walk through sloppy mud or anything that would make the bottom of my boots too dirty to walk into someone's house I put on the muck boots I bought from cabelas.


 I usually wear the galoshes in the trench slip ons for service and sandels at home!


----------



## affordabledrain

timberland pro here. Or texas steer ( k mart brand ) they may look goofy but they are comfy and wear lite a tank. They are actually water proof unlike other top brands that claim to be


----------



## JK949

Still liking Die Hards. Got two pairs for 50% off but there still in boxes under my bed. Waiting for my current ones to wear out.


----------



## user4

I wear Thorogood boots with steel toes, union made in the USA, and more comfortable than my running shoes. They are a a little over 170 bucks for a pair, but worth it, I'd buy them even if my employer did not pay for my safety shoes.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte

i am on my 2nd pair of Vasque hiking boots and love them. Softer Vibram sole, waterproof. i don't need steeltoes, so that makes em lighter, but love my vasques.


----------



## cbeck

Redwings:yes:


----------



## Pinnacle

Terra Lites


----------



## jc-htownplumber

Wolverine here slip ons


----------



## surfdog

Vans in the summer, Herman Survivor in the winter


----------



## Perryphc

One of our local supply houses is running an offer for a free pair Georgia boots. (Just have to spend a certain dollar amount above what you spent last year during the same time period). Any one have any luck with these? I guess for free, it wouldnt matter too much how good they are/aren't.


----------



## JK949

Perryphc said:


> One of our local supply houses is running an offer for a free pair Georgia boots. (Just have to spend a certain dollar amount above what you spent last year during the same time period). Any one have any luck with these? I guess for free, it wouldnt matter too much how good they are/aren't.


Super comfy out of the box. I split the soles on mine with shovels that had thin platforms. If you find yourself digging, wide platform shovels are a must and more efficient.

I went to DieHard Sure Tracks because I can find them for 50% off many times. Break in is brutal but they hold up. 

I would go for another pair if the supply house was good to buy from


----------



## DesertOkie

Update on the Redwings I got in Jan. I wanted to put them through the ringer and see how they held up. Not a drop of cleaner, shoe polish or mink oil. Still going strong and water proof. They have held up better than my Danners.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Redwings are the best. I have been wearing them for 15 years and I have worn one pair I had for four years. I usually get a new pair every year or so.

But be careful!! some of the cheaper ones are made in China. Just check the tongue and make sure its made in USA. I learned this the hard way, I had a pair of the China boots and the sole fell off after 6 months.


----------



## antiCon

i <3 my redwings


----------



## Widdershins

Phat Cats work boot?


----------



## stillaround

Rockports...comfy as my Nike's


----------



## mightypipe

Flip-flops... But not on drain calls...


----------



## red_devil

I bought a set of irish setters (for upland hunting) which are made by redwings. They are waterproof very comfortable. The only issue I had is after the first hunt they look worn. Leather lightened, shoe laces broke. I know I was in 2 ft of snow, ankle deep in water and walked for 4 hrs solid so I put them through the ringer. Is this normal on a set of boots. I love em but I dont think they should wear that quick.


----------



## bcp2012

red_devil said:


> I bought a set of irish setters (for upland hunting) which are made by redwings. They are waterproof very comfortable. The only issue I had is after the first hunt they look worn. Leather lightened, shoe laces broke. I know I was in 2 ft of snow, ankle deep in water and walked for 4 hrs solid so I put them through the ringer. Is this normal on a set of boots. I love em but I dont think they should wear that quick.


Holy crap. I have a pair of Irish setters that are 10 yrs old and are still in great shape. Don't leak or anything. I treat mine with mink oil to keep the leather looking good and it helps water proof them also.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## U666A

JB Goodhue Dynamic
Timberland Endurace 
Terra Lites 

Depends on the job and the season.


----------



## red_devil

they are excellent but this is my first pair and I bought them boxing day and after my hunt the day after they just look so worn. I didnt treat them before the hunt since they are new and should not need it yet. I know upland hunting, especially in canada can be crazy rough on any footwear but one day? If this is normal I'll keep em but if not than i'll return them for a different set. I thought about using a winterboot style for the snow but I want uninsulated for the movement and I don't like my feet over heating.


----------



## bcp2012

red_devil said:


> they are excellent but this is my first pair and I bought them boxing day and after my hunt the day after they just look so worn. I didnt treat them before the hunt since they are new and should not need it yet. I know upland hunting, especially in canada can be crazy rough on any footwear but one day? If this is normal I'll keep em but if not than i'll return them for a different set. I thought about using a winterboot style for the snow but I want uninsulated for the movement and I don't like my feet over heating.


Don't think they should look worn after one day. I've put mine thru the paces and they still look good. Might have got a bad pair ( made on Monday or Friday)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Beware.. Irish setters are made in china... Only USA made for me. They last forever.


----------



## plbgbiz

I prefer Dearforms.


----------



## stillaround

Checkmate:thumbsup:


----------



## red_devil

ya just looked made in china, go figure. I've been trying to buy products not from overseas for hunting and looks like I checked wrong on this one. At least my filson upland vest is made in usa.Thats what it says anyway.


----------



## JDGA80

I dont buy cheap chinese crap. Been wearing Redwings for a while. I love these ones
http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-win...2230-red-wing-mens-11-inch-pull-on-boot-brown


----------



## karr

http://www.technoavia.ru/katalog/spetsobuv/utepl_ob/5-278.htm
My boots 150$.


----------



## TerryO

karr said:


> http://www.technoavia.ru/katalog/spetsobuv/utepl_ob/5-278.htm
> My boots 150$.


Dang, that's hard to read ;-)

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

karr said:


> http://www.technoavia.ru/katalog/spetsobuv/utepl_ob/5-278.htm
> My boots 150$.


Dammmmmm. Look at the bottom it has a ice cleat I bet they are warm. Is $150 USA ?? Does the metal on bottom com off ??


----------



## karr

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Dammmmmm. Look at the bottom it has a ice cleat I bet they are warm. Is $150 USA ?? Does the metal on bottom com off ??


Yes, it have ice cleat and metall bottom. Its wery warm, i use this only if -10 celsius.


----------



## alberteh

It's not that hard to read, you just need to know a respectable language such as russian...:icon_wink:

I can read it anyway...


----------



## DesertOkie

alberteh said:


> It's not that hard to read, you just need to know a respectable language such as russian...:icon_wink:
> 
> I can read it anyway...



Russian paruski is a pain in the azz. It wouldn't be so bad if some of the letters were not the same as ours and the 3 levels of formality and masculinity issues.:laughing:

The food is good though, and the girls are surprisingly hot:laughing:.


----------



## JDGA80

Russian boots? WTF! The day I stop buying American made boots by choice is the day I'll kiss every member of this forums A** and give y'all a week to gather a crowd to watch!!!


----------



## DesertOkie

JDGA80 said:


> Russian boots? WTF! The day I stop buying American made boots by choice is the day I'll kiss every member of this forums A** and give y'all a week to gather a crowd to watch!!!



I think he's from Russian so he is buying Homeland made boots.:laughing:


----------



## JDGA80

DesertOkie said:


> I think he's from Russian so he is buying Homeland made boots.:laughing:


Lol, I will take foot out of mouth now. My bad Vlad.


----------



## U666A

JDGA80 said:


> My bad Vlad.


:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

JDGA80 said:


> Lol, I will take foot out of mouth now. My bad Vlad.


Lmao. Where u been he's our honorary comrade here. He's wery cool. !!! Lol.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

JDGA80 said:


> Lol, I will take foot out of mouth now. My bad Vlad.


Thanks I needed that laugh


----------



## revenge

i was already putting lip stick on my butt cheeck dam


----------



## U666A

revenge said:


> i was already putting lip stick on my butt cheeck dam


That's... not... exactly... Ah nevermind! :lol:


----------



## DesertOkie

JDGA80 said:


> Lol, I will take foot out of mouth now. My bad Vlad.



It's alright, I think most on here buy USA when we can. I even switched to Redwing when my Danners switched. 

I do hope the build better boots than they did cars during the cold war.:laughing:


----------



## karr

I cant find info about this boots in English i think this made in China, only for Russia. 
Valenki ( felt boots) is wery good shoes, but they dont like water, its only for cold and dry weather.


----------



## rjbphd

karr said:


> I cant find info about this boots in English i think this made in China, only for Russia.
> Valenki ( felt boots) is wery good shoes, but they dont like water, its only for cold and dry weather.


Can you smuggle them with 5 gals flush toilets??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

karr said:


> I cant find info about this boots in English i think this made in China, only for Russia.
> Valenki ( felt boots) is wery good shoes, but they dont like water, its only for cold and dry weather.


That's ok cuz all the water ther is probably frozen when its cold !!!


----------



## r williams

Can't never go wrong with a good ol pair of red wings


----------



## JDGA80




----------



## Michaelcookplum

Once again wolverine durashock


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ariat work hog. Square toe pat shock system and a stretch piece for ur heel when slipping on. Styleing while working. Yea buddy. I've tried. Wolverine Justin's. all but redwing. And these are the only ones that last a year. I'm hard as hell on boots. About 160 to 175$


----------



## DesertOkie

I didn't post a pic when I bought them but I have much love for my Mucks.
I stood in water/mud for about an hour today with our pump keeping the water just below the tops of them and my feet were dry and pretty warm when I crawled out of the hole.

The rest of me looked like I was dipped in crap but my feet were dry.

http://www.muckbootsandshoes.com/?gclid=CKnGsPvBy7UCFQ3znAod0VMAWg


----------



## Epox

*Wolverine DuraShocks*

*Wolverine Men's Work Boots DuraShocks Leather Steel Toe 6'' Brown W02053*

Been my favorite for years now. Their light, in dry conditions safe up to 600 volts. Very comfortable. They last me year and a half to 2 years typically. 

I can't wear pull on's for work, I break them over too bad. Im in and out of houses all day and the tread is light enough I don't track so badly. I wear shoe cover most of the time in peoples homes though.


----------



## aprilmayb

My work boots. Love 'em! I get everything done in these!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

aprilmayb said:


> My work boots. Love 'em! I get everything done in these!


How many roaches you kill with those things ???


----------



## johntheplumber

Red Wings for boots.

Since we are in service we worry mostly about tracking in mud. So on a daily basis I wear Salomons. They do not have laces but a pull wire that is easy to tighten/loosen. They also are pretty self cleaning as you walk. Oh, and they are the most comfortable shoes out there.











I've had 4 pairs of these and now I'm wearing a black pair. Love them.


----------



## aprilmayb

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How many roaches you kill with those things ???


Just the ones in the corner. ;-)


----------



## Epox

aprilmayb said:


> My work boots. Love 'em! I get everything done in these!


Bit shiney for me, you think the customers would approve? How do you keep the mud and or poo out of the lace?:laughing:


----------



## aprilmayb

Epox said:


> Bit shiney for me, you think the customers would approve? How do you keep the mud and or poo out of the lace?:laughing:


You hire people to work for you.


----------



## Epox

aprilmayb said:


> You hire people to work for you.


K how do they keep the mud and poo out of the lace? LMAO


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here's the boot I'd require you to ware if your my helper


----------



## aprilmayb

Epox said:


> K how do they keep the mud and poo out of the lace? LMAO


There is no lace. These are genuine leather, hearty, cowgirl boots.


----------



## johntheplumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's the boot I'd require you to ware if your my helper


I bet those would make my calves look fabulous!


----------



## aprilmayb

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's the boot I'd require you to ware if your my helper


My back hurts just looking at those things.


----------



## Epox

aprilmayb said:


> There is no lace. These are genuine leather, hearty, cowgirl boots.


Hmmms, thinking ima stay with the more rugged gig.


TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's the boot I'd require you to ware if your my helper


To match yours? heh



johntheplumber said:


> I bet those would make my calves look fabulous!


We'll let April cast that vote, lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

aprilmayb said:


> My back hurts just looking at those things.


Do what ??are you a girl or woman ?? Back hurt. That's just part of our trade.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

johntheplumber said:


> I bet those would make my calves look fabulous!


You should see them on me !!!


----------



## JDGA80

I look at the country of origin tag before the price or anything. Unionbootpro.com is a good site for USA Made, Union Made boots at great prices and further discounts if a union member.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

Double H work boots. USA made, look good, and are comfortable.


----------



## 422 plumber

JDGA80 said:


> I look at the country of origin tag before the price or anything. Unionbootpro.com is a good site for USA Made, Union Made boots at great prices and further discounts if a union member.


That's where I buy mine.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

johntheplumber said:


> Red Wings for boots.
> 
> Since we are in service we worry mostly about tracking in mud. So on a daily basis I wear Salomons. They do not have laces but a pull wire that is easy to tighten/loosen. They also are pretty self cleaning as you walk. Oh, and they are the most comfortable shoes out there.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25066
> 
> 
> I've had 4 pairs of these and now I'm wearing a black pair. Love them.


Are those steel toe?


----------



## johntheplumber

No they are not. For 99% of what we do w do not need steel toe. I have a wide foot and alway had a problem with my pinky toe while wearing steel toe footwear.


----------



## Plumber

johntheplumber said:


> No they are not. For 99% of what we do w do not need steel toe. I have a wide foot and alway had a problem with my pinky toe while wearing steel toe footwear.


Have I got a shoe company for you! I wear size 14, so I've spent hours reseaching shoes.

Keen is famous for their wide toe area. Almost all their boots, shoes, sneakers have the wide toe area: http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/shoes/men/

I bought these Keen steel toes called "Dallas Wellington"--lol: http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/product/shoes/men/industrial/dallas wellington/dark brown.


----------



## JDGA80

johntheplumber said:


> No they are not. For 99% of what we do w do not need steel toe. I have a wide foot and alway had a problem with my pinky toe while wearing steel toe footwear.


What if a water heater falls of the 18" stand, or pipe bundles fall off truck, helper drops cast iron tub, ..... list goes on.


----------



## johntheplumber

JDGA80 said:


> What if a water heater falls of the 18" stand, or pipe bundles fall off truck, helper drops cast iron tub, ..... list goes on.


I fully understand the risk. I know it only takes on slip up and bye bye piggies. Step lively. I have had water heaters almost crush me full of water when the drain would not drain and the strap used to move the heater snapped and it started to fall with me. I hit the floor and rolled. The heater grazed my back and slammed into the concrete. Talk about an eye opener.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

*Size 17's and they are a leeetle loose*

But I finally got a foundation under the feet again. Took 3.5 years, wore the last pair way beyond its life and I paid for that in numerous ways.


I'll never wear a boot that isn't a steel toe. Steel toe'd shoes have saved my feet so many times I cannot even count.


----------



## SewerRat

How many times I gotta tell you Walmart Velcro fastened loafer wearing goons to try a pair of Nick's custom made boots?


----------



## johntheplumber

SewerRat said:


> How many times I gotta tell you Walmart Velcro fastened loafer wearing goons to try a pair of Nick's custom made boots?


I have no problem with paying for great quality. If its a tool or boots its worth it.

These have deep tread and look like they have high heals!


----------



## SewerRat

johntheplumber said:


> I have no problem with paying for great quality. If its a tool or boots its worth it.
> 
> These have deep tread and look like they have high heals!


You don't have to get the deep tread but in my line of work I like the traction. I have the Forester style.


----------



## johntheplumber

SewerRat said:


> You don't have to get the deep tread but in my line of work I like the traction. I have the Forester style.


They look great. I just would die kneeling down to tie/untie 3-6 times a day.


----------



## Will

I bought me a pair of Justin boots that where made in the USA a few months back. Not very impressed. Allready wearing them out. I usually wear Ariat, they are much better. Had one pair last me 18 months.


----------



## JDGA80

SewerRat said:


> How many times I gotta tell you Walmart Velcro fastened loafer wearing goons to try a pair of Nick's custom made boots?


I checked out the site. They look like high heels. If I want a pair of overpriced pumps I'll go with "Jimmy Choo's" jk jk.


----------



## johntheplumber

JDGA80 said:


> I checked out the site. They look like high heels. If I want a pair of overpriced pumps I'll go with "Jimmy Choo's" jk jk.


Here are the jimmy choo work boots


----------



## plumber101us

Magnum hi techs for me warm in winter and coll in summer. $80 a pair and last me 4 years


----------



## plumberpro

I have a pair of cabelas outfitter boots they are great for work about 2 years old still going strong.


----------



## T Bone

Keen Milwaukee's are awesome!


----------



## no drip

Red backs. Enough said.


----------



## DesertOkie

DesertOkie said:


> Picked up a pair of Redwings today. They feel pretty good. Thanks for all the input.



Just put them in the shop for new soles. They are still holding up and waterproof.
I decided to stress test my first pair, they have not seen polish or anything else since I bought them, 18 months of everyday wear, not to bad.


----------



## eagleplumbing99

I used to have a nice pair of Caterpillar boots from Academy but they no longer sell the style I liked.

I tried on several different pairs by different brands then went over to Red Wing Boots.

They have the fitting system you stand on so you get the perfect fit. They had these boots with steel toes, but I prefer the non-steel toe version. They had to order them and they came in the next day. I also bought the inserts that the fitting machine suggested, they are by FAR the most comfortable boots I've ever had.

Very heavy-duty construction but overall light weight, almost as light as my running shoes. They are water-proof and Electrical Hazard (shock) protection.

Non-marking soles are nice as I'm in the service side.

The laces are good for the life of the boots, she said if you break them they'll replace them for free for the life of the boots. 

I also picked up a nice belt as they had a sale going saving you 20% on belts if you purchased the boots the same day. They had a sale on the boots 15% off, Red Wings might seem expensive but if you catch one of their regular sales they are a REALLY REALLY great deal.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/435-red-wing-shoes/435-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown

Can't recommend Red Wing enough, I'm diabetic and my Dr. suggested I get some good boots with good insoles to protect my feet. I'm glad I bought these boots.


----------



## 504Plumber

I might have to check out redwing for my next pair. I've been stuck on timberland pro from academy the last couple of years. I just bought a pair a few months ago and it's comfortable and seems to be holding up really well.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

[QUOTE=eagleplumbing99;421813]I used to have a nice pair of Caterpillar boots from Academy but they no longer sell the style I liked.

I tried on several different pairs by different brands then went over to Red Wing Boots.

They have the fitting system you stand on so you get the perfect fit. They had these boots with steel toes, but I prefer the non-steel toe version. They had to order them and they came in the next day. I also bought the inserts that the fitting machine suggested, they are by FAR the most comfortable boots I've ever had.

Very heavy-duty construction but overall light weight, almost as light as my running shoes. They are water-proof and Electrical Hazard (shock) protection.

Non-marking soles are nice as I'm in the service side.

The laces are good for the life of the boots, she said if you break them they'll replace them for free for the life of the boots. 

I also picked up a nice belt as they had a sale going saving you 20% on belts if you purchased the boots the same day. They had a sale on the boots 15% off, Red Wings might seem expensive but if you catch one of their regular sales they are a REALLY REALLY great deal.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/435-red-wing-shoes/435-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown

Can't recommend Red Wing enough, I'm diabetic and my Dr. suggested I get some good boots with good insoles to protect my feet. I'm glad I bought these boots.[/QUOTE]

Did they beep when you walked backwards? :laughing:


----------



## eagleplumbing99

PLUMB TIME said:


> [QUOTE=eagleplumbing99;421813]I used to have a nice pair of Caterpillar boots from Academy but they no longer sell the style I liked.
> 
> I tried on several different pairs by different brands then went over to Red Wing Boots.
> 
> They have the fitting system you stand on so you get the perfect fit. They had these boots with steel toes, but I prefer the non-steel toe version. They had to order them and they came in the next day. I also bought the inserts that the fitting machine suggested, they are by FAR the most comfortable boots I've ever had.
> 
> Very heavy-duty construction but overall light weight, almost as light as my running shoes. They are water-proof and Electrical Hazard (shock) protection.
> 
> Non-marking soles are nice as I'm in the service side.
> 
> The laces are good for the life of the boots, she said if you break them they'll replace them for free for the life of the boots.
> 
> I also picked up a nice belt as they had a sale going saving you 20% on belts if you purchased the boots the same day. They had a sale on the boots 15% off, Red Wings might seem expensive but if you catch one of their regular sales they are a REALLY REALLY great deal.
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/435-red-wing-shoes/435-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown
> 
> Can't recommend Red Wing enough, I'm diabetic and my Dr. suggested I get some good boots with good insoles to protect my feet. I'm glad I bought these boots.


Did they beep when you walked backwards? :laughing:[/QUOTE]

Didn't beep, but were waterproof and super comfy. The new model they have is hard on laces, they seem to break laces easily and I ended up going through them fast. The old pair seemed to hold up and last longer.

So far I'm loving the Red Wings. :thumbup:


----------



## JDGA80

I always look at the tag. If it doesn't say " Made in the US of A" I simply go online and find something that is. Redwing are the only boot manufacturer that will make me a size 14 narrow ( haha, a ski I know). With there online tools you can narrow your search to the boots they make by selecting options. I always pick 100% USA MADE, Steel toe, electrical hazard (1000 volt), and a non marking sole. You can't beat them IMO for quality.


----------



## suzie

Red backs comfy, slip resistant and waterproof I don't get the Red Wing thing they 're not that comfortable imo


----------



## JWBII

I've had 2 pairs of timberland hiking boots and am on my second pair of workboots in 5 years time. They are by far the best brand I've tried so far.

I had a pair of red wings 12 or so years ago and I must've made a terrible choice cause they were some of the most uncomfortable pair of boots I've ever had. I may go try them on again when it's time for a new pair. 

For now though my money goes to timberlands.


----------



## suzie

504Plumber said:


> My 2 yr old likes the timberland pro as well.


Very cute!


----------



## JDGA80

JWBII said:


> For now though my money goes to timberlands.


Your money goes to China!


----------



## Flyout95

JDGA80 said:


> Your money goes to China!



All money goes to china. Even our tax dollars.


----------



## JDGA80

No, if it's an American made product with American made materials than the money goes to salaries and materials in America. If the workers spend their checks on American stuff with American materials than industry comes back. It's pretty simple. I stopped stocking fluidmaster pro valves and went with the Korky Max Professional cause their made here. Did I make a difference? Probably not, but if everyone else checked where their stock was made then searched for USA made stuff it'd help out I'm sure


----------



## rjbphd

JDGA80 said:


> No, if it's an American made product with American made materials than the money goes to salaries and materials in America. If the workers spend their checks on American stuff with American materials than industry comes back. It's pretty simple. I stopped stocking fluidmaster pro valves and went with the Korky Max Professional cause their made here. Did I make a difference? Probably not, but if everyone else checked where their stock was made then searched for USA made stuff it'd help out I'm sure


What item did you use to type this statement? Where was it made?


----------



## JDGA80

A Casio commando 4GLTE. made in Japan. I was explaining to the gentle gentleman that not everything is made in China. Not everything is made here either, but If would make a concerted effort to research or Google products they use they'll be surprised about what we still make here.


----------



## Innovator88

I ordered a pair of red wing chukkas on Friday. Pretty excited...


----------



## Rando

I got a pair of Thorogoods a couple weeks ago. Holy crap these thing are comfortable.


----------



## JDGA80

Rando said:


> I got a pair of Thorogoods a couple weeks ago. Holy crap these thing are comfortable.


They got good style too. I just hate they don't have a 14 narrow. Lol


----------



## Hoosier Plumber

Today had two firsts for me while shopping for a pair of snow boots or some kind of water proof boot to wear when working outside in the cold. 

I tried a pair of Muck boots. Then I bought a pair of Muck boots. Lol 

Was not really familiar with the boot but had heard of it. Couldn't believe how comfortable those things are. Bought the Chore ones because it had steel toe. 

Wasn't on a snake job more than 10 minutes when I dropped a basket of cables on my foot. Field testing went very well. 

Stomping through the snow and didn't notice a thing.


----------



## 504Plumber

Muck boots are awesome, have a pair behind the seat of my work truck. Mud rinses off like nothing and they are comfy


----------



## ]3ones

CSA green patch blundstones are the most comfortable and light weight work boots I've ever had on my feet. Not great for deep snow is the only down side but that doesn't matter since most my work is not out side when there's a foot of snow on the ground 

http://www.blundstone.ca/?s=CSa


----------



## plbgbiz

]3ones said:


> CSA green patch blundstones are the most comfortable and light weight work boots I've ever had on my feet. Not great for deep snow is the only down side but that doesn't matter since most my work is not out side when there's a foot of snow on the ground http://www.blundstone.ca/?s=CSa


I like that the photos are of used boots. Pretty cool.


----------



## newyorkcity

]3ones said:


> CSA green patch blundstones are the most comfortable and light weight work boots I've ever had on my feet. Not great for deep snow is the only down side but that doesn't matter since most my work is not out side when there's a foot of snow on the ground
> 
> http://www.blundstone.ca/?s=CSa



They look nice. Are slip on boots good for work? Your foot doesn't move around in the boot without laces?


----------



## Plumb Bob

]3ones said:


> CSA green patch blundstones are the most comfortable and light weight work boots I've ever had on my feet. Not great for deep snow is the only down side but that doesn't matter since most my work is not out side when there's a foot of snow on the ground http://www.blundstone.ca/?s=CSa


 I like Blundstones but I prefer Redbacks , they make the same style


----------



## Drain Pro

Redwings for me.


----------



## ]3ones

newyorkcity said:


> They look nice. Are slip on boots good for work? Your foot doesn't move around in the boot without laces?


They are excellent for work the fit is snug enough that they will never slip off ur feet unless you pull em off even when trecking through heavy mud that u sink in. The leather moulds to the shape of ur foot so they might be a bit tight until you work them in which doesn't take long, after that they are perfectly snug and comfortable


----------



## theplungerman

These are my last two choices. I prefer no laces, so when I'm sloshing around in it, it don't get in crevices,,, easy pessie to wash off. 
First pair is ariat, second pair Wolverine, both waterproof. Both Super comfortable,, the Wolverine edge the ariat out by a few.


----------



## theplungerman

These are red wings and the last boot I bought before the previous 2. I resoled
them twice. But never really really liked them. Sturdy but not super comfortable. Though I did go in to buy another they didn't have my size. A week or two later I went ariat and was with out a doubt much much happier. More comfortable, not as sturdy as red wing, so they wont last as long and I won't bother with a resole on my ariat or Wolverine. But way more comfortable.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

I'm thinking of buying a new pair Of boots and I'm leaning towards my first red wings


----------



## Drain Pro

jc-htownplumber said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new pair Of boots and I'm leaning towards my first red wings


Best work boots I've ever owned. I'm on my fourth pair now. I get about a year out of them, maybe a little more.


----------



## 89plumbum

I got a pair of Timberland Titanium Toe/ Power Fit. $120.00

Hands down, the most comfortable boot ive ever owned. Have to see how long they last now.There so comfortable I wore them all day walking around disney to break them in. Ill be happy if get a year out of them.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

The redwing by me give a 1 year Warrenty. The first 6 months anything happens to them you get a free replacement. The next 6 is a half off


----------



## SewerRatz

Five years or so ago I would say buy Redwings. Now I say stay very far away. My first pair lasted me a few years. I did a dig up in a factory and it had a foul smelling ground water in the soil. The smell got into the leather of the boot and nothing I did got rid of the foul smell.

So I buy a new pair of Redwings, the soles in the thread pattern disinagrated . So I return them to the Redwing store I buy them from, guy tells me they should be resoled under warranty. Two weeks go by and he calls to inform me they are not covered and it would cost me 40 bucks to resole them. I tell him go ahead, another two weeks go by and I get a call to come get my boots. As I arrived the manager hands me a bill for $120 bucks. He told me the Redwing factory refused to resole them so he had them sent out elsewhere to get done.

So I told him screw that, I rather buy a new pair for that price which I did. Less than a year later the soles are pulling apart from the seams, and again they are disingrating. Brought them in to a different Redwing store (didn't want to deal with one that takes it upon themselves to spend my money) this time I was told they are not covered under warranty.

I have never seen Redwing cover my boots under warranty... I have heard stories about guys cutting the boot with a sawzall and getting them replaced under warranty... but I think that is just what they are is stories. 

Also half of the Redwings are not made in the USA. You have to read the label to be sure.


----------



## joel21

Yep redwings


----------



## sparky

SewerRatz said:


> Five years or so ago I would say buy Redwings. Now I say stay very far away. My first pair lasted me a few years. I did a dig up in a factory and it had a foul smelling ground water in the soil. The smell got into the leather of the boot and nothing I did got rid of the foul smell.
> 
> So I buy a new pair of Redwings, the soles in the thread pattern disinagrated . So I return them to the Redwing store I buy them from, guy tells me they should be resoled under warranty. Two weeks go by and he calls to inform me they are not covered and it would cost me 40 bucks to resole them. I tell him go ahead, another two weeks go by and I get a call to come get my boots. As I arrived the manager hands me a bill for $120 bucks. He told me the Redwing factory refused to resole them so he had them sent out elsewhere to get done.
> 
> So I told him screw that, I rather buy a new pair for that price which I did. Less than a year later the soles are pulling apart from the seams, and again they are disingrating. Brought them in to a different Redwing store (didn't want to deal with one that takes it upon themselves to spend my money) this time I was told they are not covered under warranty.
> 
> I have never seen Redwing cover my boots under warranty... I have heard stories about guys cutting the boot with a sawzall and getting them replaced under warranty... but I think that is just what they are is stories.
> 
> Also half of the Redwings are not made in the USA. You have to read the label to be sure.


yep I hate redwings also,had same problem as you with the soles,they didn't do nothing about it,now I go with wolverines and nothing else,much more comfortable and lighter on the legs.


----------



## plumb_aus

I got myself a pair of Mack (like the truck) boots and they seem the goods... comfort, waterproof and solid! Cheap too so that is a win!


----------



## Adamche

Sic em Rex.....


----------



## plbgbiz

plumb_aus said:


> I got myself a pair of Mack (like the truck) boots and they seem the goods... comfort, waterproof and solid! Cheap too so that is a win!


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

plumb_aus said:


> I got myself a pair of Mack (like the truck) boots and they seem the goods... comfort, waterproof and solid! Cheap too so that is a win!


Do they beep when you walk backward? :laughing:


----------



## sparky

PLUMB TIME said:


> Do they beep when you walk backward? :laughing:


he be like madea's brother,he said when she walks bachwards she goes beep,beep, beep to funny.:thumbsup::yes::laughing:


----------



## plumb_aus

*Urgent new post link*

OK so yes I am sorry that last post came out wrong... what I meant was that I just got a pair of Mack and yes BEEP BEEP BEEP thats the gag I gave the poor rep as he came around handing them out for $10 a pop!! 

Who's laughing at $10? anyway... sorry to all for not correctly intro'ing myself.... and I hope this is satisfactory:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/off-bad-start-new-start-29061/#post453033

Seriously though, hope to learn a lot and become a part of it all here so cheers.

Mr. Threadman


----------



## sparky

plumb_aus said:


> OK so yes I am sorry that last post came out wrong... what I meant was that I just got a pair of Mack and yes BEEP BEEP BEEP thats the gag I gave the poor rep as he came around handing them out for $10 a pop!!
> 
> Who's laughing at $10? anyway... sorry to all for not correctly intro'ing myself.... and I hope this is satisfactory:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/off-bad-start-new-start-29061/#post453033
> 
> Seriously though, hope to learn a lot and become a part of it all here so cheers.
> 
> Mr. Threadman


welcome aboard!!!!!!


----------



## plumb_aus

Thank ya sah! I hope to be of service...


----------



## 422 plumber

I just bought some Hathorn pull ups. They have a leather shank, so I can wear them thru the metal detectors at the nukes. So far, they are comfortable, I will post back on how they are for work.


----------



## Dpeckplb

I'm about being forced to retire this pair of Dakota's. How ever at 100$ they are comfy until the day they fall apart. I usually get about a year or so out of them. They have the rubber toe cap which really helps, but I usually rip the leather on the back around the tops when I take them off and put them on doing service.


----------



## Burner tech

Red wings here.


----------



## DesertOkie

SewerRatz said:


> Five years or so ago I would say buy Redwings. Now I say stay very far away. My first pair lasted me a few years. I did a dig up in a factory and it had a foul smelling ground water in the soil. The smell got into the leather of the boot and nothing I did got rid of the foul smell.
> 
> So I buy a new pair of Redwings, the soles in the thread pattern disinagrated . So I return them to the Redwing store I buy them from, guy tells me they should be resoled under warranty. Two weeks go by and he calls to inform me they are not covered and it would cost me 40 bucks to resole them. I tell him go ahead, another two weeks go by and I get a call to come get my boots. As I arrived the manager hands me a bill for $120 bucks. He told me the Redwing factory refused to resole them so he had them sent out elsewhere to get done.
> 
> So I told him screw that, I rather buy a new pair for that price which I did. Less than a year later the soles are pulling apart from the seams, and again they are disingrating. Brought them in to a different Redwing store (didn't want to deal with one that takes it upon themselves to spend my money) this time I was told they are not covered under warranty.
> 
> I have never seen Redwing cover my boots under warranty... I have heard stories about guys cutting the boot with a sawzall and getting them replaced under warranty... but I think that is just what they are is stories.
> 
> Also half of the Redwings are not made in the USA. You have to read the label to be sure.



+1 on what sewerratz said. I'm done with Redwing, I bought 3 pair in three years because of the sole. They are all still water proof as hell but the gas pedal heel wears out fast. 

I buy USA 2412s over $200 a pair. They can not be resoled so you are SOL if they go bad.

It looks like it is Chinese Danners for me.


----------



## Drain Pro

DesertOkie said:


> +1 on what sewerratz said. I'm done with Redwing, I bought 3 pair in three years because of the sole. They are all still water proof as hell but the gas pedal heel wears out fast. I buy USA 2412s over $200 a pair. They can not be resoled so you are SOL if they go bad. It looks like it is Chinese Danners for me.


I get about a year out of a pair of Redwings which is fine by me. Yes the sole does wear out before the water proofing goes.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Wolverine Buccaneer Wellington's. the multishox soles are great and for service work a good solid and stable pair of pull ons can't be beat. Laces are just too much work


----------



## DesertOkie

Drain Pro said:


> I get about a year out of a pair of Redwings which is fine by me. Yes the sole does wear out before the water proofing goes.



It is a common problem, so common that it should have been addressed by Redwing by now. I'll pay top dollar for good US made products, but not for boots that have a obvious defect.


----------



## Drain Pro

Biggest problem with Redwings for me are the shoe laces. They break every couple of months.


----------



## dhal22

I get years out of Redwing boots. I take care of them of course.

David


----------



## Plumber1970

I wear Danner hiking boots for summer and Carolina 600g thinsulate 8" high upper during winter. Going through the snow in the Carolina's is easy peasy. Just enough thinsulate to stay warm and not too much for inside work. 
Danners are 6" high and waterproof. They have been splashed with Calci-solve and just for stained. So far so good.


----------



## DesertOkie

Anyone wear Rocky diets?


----------



## oliviashelton

InKarma Itrust said:


> I been thru a whole bunch of boots as well from the walmart boots to dickes and timberlands till I heard the 2 best boots to work with are the wolverines and the redwings so I check them out just a few days ago and both retailers were honest the salesman from the wolves said theyre way more comfortable but won't last you that long compare to the redwings so I went to the redwings store and I found my bootmate lol from great service to the boots he told me as a plumber we give hell to them from concrete to mud , and water is the worst so i wanted a water resistant and steeltoe so he recommended the goretex Redwing boots which was everything I wanted even the sole are low grind so mud and dirt won't get stuck as much but thick for durance and they also have a free service to wax and clean out the cracks in the leather for the boots every time you want (he recommended once a month cuz of the water but it's free) cuz the water resistant layer its inside the boot so the leather still is gonna crack as long as you maintenanceit will be fine. I got lifetime warranty on shoelaces, as well as the Lil rings were the shoelaces go in even if in case they pop out which has happen and even were you strap them which I have flatted them out before and the best when my sole wears out all I have to do is come for a new sole which btw that you do have to pay for it, they're not as heavy as I though for been steeltoe and of course I always buy my dr scholk gelling cuz they do help out with your knees specially going up and down buildings most comfortable work boots, a bit pricey but really got tire of getting boots every 3 months and I heard from everybody redwings are worth the pay


Looking for recommendations on a new pair of work boots. I have been wearing Brahma work boots, from wally world. There not the best quality, but for $30, you really can't beat them. But, I am looking to invest a little more cash into my footwear. Durability and comfort are my two most import factors. Steel toe vs soft toe really doesn't matter to me. Neither does the brand, as long as they get the job done. Waterproof is another big deal for me. I am looking to spend at most $125. Let me know what boots you guys have found to be the best of the best. Thanks.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

oliviashelton said:


> Looking for recommendations on a new pair of work boots. I have been wearing Brahma work boots, from wally world. There not the best quality, but for $30, you really can't beat them. But, I am looking to invest a little more cash into my footwear. Durability and comfort are my two most import factors. Steel toe vs soft toe really doesn't matter to me. Neither does the brand, as long as they get the job done. Waterproof is another big deal for me. I am looking to spend at most $125. Let me know what boots you guys have found to be the best of the best. Thanks.


I wear flip flops mostly but when I work I usually wear some very comfortable Nike running shoes.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I’ve been wearing hey dudes all summer. Most comfortable shoes I’ve ever worn.


----------



## jakewilcox

I wear these. Usually with socks.


----------



## dhal22

oliviashelton said:


> Looking for recommendations on a new pair of work boots. I have been wearing Brahma work boots, from wally world. There not the best quality, but for $30, you really can't beat them. But, I am looking to invest a little more cash into my footwear. Durability and comfort are my two most import factors. Steel toe vs soft toe really doesn't matter to me. Neither does the brand, as long as they get the job done. Waterproof is another big deal for me. I am looking to spend at most $125. Let me know what boots you guys have found to be the best of the best. Thanks.



What a moron. Either your $30 boots are good or they aren't. If you can't beat them then stay with them.


----------



## Logtec

I wear Keen.


----------



## sparky

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I wear flip flops mostly but when I work I usually wear some very comfortable Nike running shoes.


We wear steel toe flipflops in Ky lolololo


----------



## skoronesa

I wear 10", all suede, waterproof, usgi icw/icwt boots. I get them for ~70$/pair on ebay.


----------



## oliviashelton

InKarma Itrust said:


> I been thru a whole bunch of boots as well from the walmart boots to dickes and timberlands till I heard the 2 best boots to work with are the wolverines and the redwings so I check them out just a few days ago and both retailers were honest the salesman from the wolves said theyre way more comfortable but won't last you that long compare to the redwings so I went to the redwings store and I found my bootmate lol from great service to the boots he told me as a plumber we give hell to them from concrete to mud , and water is the worst so i wanted a water resistant and steeltoe so he recommended the goretex Redwing boots which was everything I wanted even the sole are low grind so mud and dirt won't get stuck as much but thick for durance and they also have a free service to wax and clean out the cracks in the leather for the boots every time you want (he recommended once a month cuz of the water but it's free) cuz the water resistant layer its inside the boot so the leather still is gonna crack as long as you maintenanceit will be fine. I got lifetime warranty on shoelaces, as well as the Lil rings were the shoelaces go in even if in case they pop out which has happen and even were you strap them which I have flatted them out before and the best when my sole wears out all I have to do is come for a new sole which btw that you do have to pay for it, they're not as heavy as I though for been steeltoe and of course I always buy my dr scholk gelling cuz they do help out with Ultimate Boots Guide by SpyBoots your knees specially going up and down buildings , a bit pricey but really got tire of getting boots every 3 months and I heard from everybody redwings are worth the pay


Looking for suggestions on the most durable work boot.. I've bought boots at nearly all price points and I can never get one to last much over a year. I've heard enough people tell me they've had boots last 2 or 3 years that I am beginning to question whether I'm buying the right ones! I've tried many of the usual suspects-- Wolverine, Ariat, Caterpillar, Timberland Pro, et al. The two best pairs I've ever had were one by a brand name Hytest several years ago that lasted a couple years, but half that time was doing primarily office-type work, so that doesn't quite count. The other is my current pair, Irish Setters which have just crossed the one year mark, but are beginning to show signs of impending doom-- both pairs were around the $175 range. I'm considering a pair of Red Wings that many of the "yeah my boots last me 3+ years" crowd have recommended. I don't mind spending $200-300 on a pair of boots, but want to have some reasonable level of confidence that they will outlast the other ones I've used by a fair margin. Up until now, Walmart boots (used them when I was younger and had no money) get the "most boot for the buck" award as far as I'm concerned; $35 for 3-4 months before falling to pieces is better math than $175 for one year. I do metal fabrication for a living-- I burn lots of laces up, but not any harder on boots than most other construction type trades, I would imagine. Need safety toe, waterproof would be nice, no other specific requirements. I've always heard Red Wing boots are made in the USA, I'm finding that not to be the case as more than half the RW models I looked at in the store were made in China, Cambodia, Vietnam, etc. Their cheaper brands (Irish Setter, Worx) are all foreign-made. Any brand favorites out there that you guys have had excellent luck with?


----------



## chonkie

First off, this site is for professional plumbers only. Second, we require an introduction from you if you are in the plumbing trade. Third, did you read any of the previous 13 pages of responses in this thread?


----------



## dhal22

Properly maintained, Redwing boots will last 10 years active use. Maintained means cleaned and oiled regularly, new boot strings, etc. Although my current pair needs new soles and I think I will just buy new vs replacing.


----------



## skoronesa

oliviashelton said:


> Looking for suggestions on the most durable work boot.. I've bought boots at nearly all price points and I can never get one to last much over a year. I've heard enough people tell me they've had boots last 2 or 3 years that I am beginning to question whether I'm buying the right ones! I've tried many of the usual suspects-- Wolverine, Ariat, Caterpillar, Timberland Pro, et al. The two best pairs I've ever had were one by a brand name Hytest several years ago that lasted a couple years, but half that time was doing primarily office-type work, so that doesn't quite count. The other is my current pair, Irish Setters which have just crossed the one year mark, but are beginning to show signs of impending doom-- both pairs were around the $175 range. I'm considering a pair of Red Wings that many of the "yeah my boots last me 3+ years" crowd have recommended. I don't mind spending $200-300 on a pair of boots, but want to have some reasonable level of confidence that they will outlast the other ones I've used by a fair margin. Up until now, Walmart boots (used them when I was younger and had no money) get the "most boot for the buck" award as far as I'm concerned; $35 for 3-4 months before falling to pieces is better math than $175 for one year. I do metal fabrication for a living-- I burn lots of laces up, but not any harder on boots than most other construction type trades, I would imagine. Need safety toe, waterproof would be nice, no other specific requirements. I've always heard Red Wing boots are made in the USA, I'm finding that not to be the case as more than half the RW models I looked at in the store were made in China, Cambodia, Vietnam, etc. Their cheaper brands (Irish Setter, Worx) are all foreign-made. Any brand favorites out there that you guys have had excellent luck with?


Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text Wall of text


----------



## Tyman

Thorogood. Easy boot for me to break in.


----------



## KCPlumb

Red Wing 953’s. I’ve been wearing this model since the early 80’s. In my opinion the best damn work boot out there. Each pair I have bought last about 5 years. Keep them oiled up and polished!


----------



## Shadyear

How do you guys keep from wearing through the toes?


----------



## Sstratton6175

Shadyear said:


> How do you guys keep from wearing through the toes?


 By not dragging my toes on the floor


----------



## Shadyear

Sstratton6175 said:


> By not dragging my toes on the floor


Not an option lol


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter

Shadyear said:


> How do you guys keep from wearing through the toes?


Every pair of boots I’ve owned have had life in the upper, heel, stitching, and the eyelets. I wear my boots til the toe starts easily shifting but I’m getting like 10-12 months out of a $200-250 pair of boots. 

One pair of redwings had no tread at the same time as the toe was popping out but other than that I usually have decent tread and exposed steel. 

They get wet often and I do a fair amount of work on my knees on concrete… none of the boot stores around me have any insight how to get anything more out of the boots I’m buying or a better brand to try.

It’s frustrating and I’m thinking about going back to $90 a pop boots.


----------



## Sstratton6175

I buy Thorogood boots use them as my “nice boots” for after work and weekends for a year then start wearing them to work and get a new “nice” pair so I effectively get two years out of a pair of boots. I also keep the two year old pair as a backup or if I know I’m doing something that could potentially ruin my regular work pair.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter

I tried a new local to me brand called Silverado, was told they are comparable to Thorogoods. They look exactly the same at any rate. I wanted to move to made in America and it does not appear to have helped. Red Wings did me just as much justice for almost $50 less just to not have an American flag stitched in a seam.


----------



## chonkie

Yall should check out Tuff Toe boot protector. The guy at the boot barn tried selling me some to help save the toe on the boots I bought but I've never really had a problem with that so didn't get it.


----------



## Debo22

I’m glad this thread was resurrected, it reminded me to oil the Red Wings


----------



## Shadyear

chonkie said:


> Yall should check out Tuff Toe boot protector. The guy at the boot barn tried selling me some to help save the toe on the boots I bought but I've never really had a problem with that so didn't get it.


Tuff toe is what ive been using, my danner quarrys are on year 3 and second set of soles


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Redwings steel toe, Is what my last 4 yrs working
I brought two pair at the same time, so if one got soak I could switch to the other pair


----------



## skoronesa

I'm sure I've posted it on this thread, I wear all suede leather usgi icw boots. Like @Shadyear I too have an issue with rubbing holes through the toes from kneeling. It wouldn't be an issue because they have a second layer except that they are no longer waterproof. Without holes they are waterproof to the top for at least 6 months from new, usually a year. I also mink oil them and use a half can of silicone spray on each boot over a couple coats.

I frequently go in pools of water/effluent/sewage doing service. Today I was standing in a couple inches of sewage snaking a main in a basement and then had to go in a manhole with a couple inches of sewage to shovel the bottom clear. Yesterday it was a couple inches of water while snaking a floor drain in a basement. A couple weeks ago it was 6" of effluent when I went in a pump chamber.

Yes I could swap boots to my muckers and sometimes I do but if I did it all the times I needed to I'd go crazy. Also, I hate wearing muck boots.


----------

